# Trabeculectomy  CPT code



## kumeena (Aug 26, 2011)

revision of bleb that failed following a trabeculectomy procedure

1) 65855

2) 66170

3) 66250

4) 66999

Pleae explain little bit  about this procedure and how to code it? 

Thank you


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 26, 2011)

*66250*

CPT ASST 
Year: 2010 

Issue: December 

Pages: 12 

Title: BONUS FEATURE 


Surgery: Ophthalmology

Question:When a bleb fails after a trabeculectomy procedure, is it appropriate to report the revision of that bleb with code 66250,Revision or repair of operative wound of anterior segment, any type, early or late, major or minor procedure? Paul Cadorette CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P, CEDC, COSC, CASCC, Houston, TX

Answer:Yes, it is appropriate to report code 66250 to describe the revision of the bleb following a trabeculectomy procedure.


----------



## kumeena (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you so much.  You made my day and You have a wonderful day too


----------



## codedog (Aug 29, 2011)

jamie , thanks I always coded 66250 ,but never had the proof, thank you also-trent


----------



## codedog (Feb 23, 2012)

Great to know this, but what if patient had same situation and physcian uses amniotic membrane graf twith it , Can I use  65779- placement of amniotic membrane on the ocular surface for wound healing


----------

